# how does adoption work?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm working on my husband, to consider doggie #2 as an adoptee. We went to our breeder for our first puppy... who will be 7 months on saturday.

We have always thought about a second dog... figured we would wait until Geddy was 12-18 months before getting a second puppy. But I'm not sure I want to do the "puppy" stage again... and I'd love to rescue one. 

What I'm wondering is how does a dog adoption work? Can you adopt on a trial. I'm not wanting to cause undue stress on a potential adoptee, but you can't really know how the two dogs will react to each other, until they spend some time together right?

Do you think it's too soon to bring in an adult? I really feel that Geddy would love to have a playmate. We've taken her to the dog park a few times, and she plays really well with the ones she has met... both male and female. She's never found a dog she hasn't liked so far.

Would rescues in the USA consider letting a CDN family adopt a dog? Just wondering if there are international issues with that. We don't seem to have many available in my neck of the woods.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> What I'm wondering is how does a dog adoption work? Can you adopt on a trial. I'm not wanting to cause undue stress on a potential adoptee, but you can't really know how the two dogs will react to each other, until they spend some time together right?


You might want to consider fostering a dog instead of going through the actual adoption process. It is quite common to do that. You'd be helping a dog in need of a home while you decide whether or not a 2nd dog is a good choice for your family.

I'm sure there are lots of people here who work with rescues who can help you more specifically. I do believe that most rescues will allow foster families to permanently adopt if things turn out to be a perfect fit.

The best approach is just to lay out your interest & your concerns to the rescue organization & they should be happy to accomodate your needs. If not, I'm sure there's another rescue around the corner who will accomodate you. It is quite common to be concerned about whether or not a particular dog will fit into a home with an existing dog.

Foster homes are much needed even if it doesn't turn out to be a forever home. You'd be doing some lucky dog a great service even if it turns out that your home is just a vacation spot enroute to a forever home.

Good luck in your search. My advice is just what I plan to do in about 6-9 months too.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I know that most rescues wont adopt out of state....
Usually it works like this: you fill out an application....everything they need to know, such as: what age group you are willing to adopt, kids, work...and all sorts of family conditions. They just want to make sure that they place a dog with you thats right for you.
After that, they'll do a homevisit and then either approve or disaprove your app. If they'll approve it, its a waiting game after that until they feel they've found the right dog for you.
If it doesnt work out for you, most rescues require you to take the dog back.


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know anything about a CDN family adopting. However, we did take a rescue as our second dog. Before we did this we signed up to be foster parents. We thought we would foster a dog until we decided that it was the right one to join our family. It probably would have been the first dog! However, before we fostered, Sophie came available for adoption and she just seemed like the right dog for us. They have been good together. We are still foster parents and are waiting for our first one to arrive. Should be any day now. Hope I don't fall in love with that one too, we don't need 3 dogs! If the dog does not work out you have the option to undo the adoption. However, this isn't too good for the dog. They let us visit and let them play before we decided.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Nellie and Sophie's mom said:


> I don't know anything about a CDN family adopting. However, we did take a rescue as our second dog. Before we did this we signed up to be foster parents. We thought we would foster a dog until we decided that it was the right one to join our family. It probably would have been the first dog! However, before we fostered, Sophie came available for adoption and she just seemed like the right dog for us. They have been good together. We are still foster parents and are waiting for our first one to arrive. Should be any day now. Hope I don't fall in love with that one too, we don't need 3 dogs! If the dog does not work out you have the option to undo the adoption. However, this isn't too good for the dog. They let us visit and let them play before we decided.


They look soo sweet together in your avitar!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

With our rescue, we have adoption day every Saturday and Sunday, you can either fill out an online application or do one in person.If we have a dog you like , we have you bring your dog to meet. if things go well than we go and do a home visit. If the dogs are in foster care, the foster parent does the home visit and they give the final word.


----------

